# Experience with Yanmar 4JH-HTE?



## jbondy (Mar 28, 2001)

I'm looking at a vessel that has the Yanmar 4JH-HTE turbo-diesel auxiliary with over 3,000 hours. What might one expect the working life of this engine to be? How should one have it assessed? Does the turbo aspect of the engine make it more delicate or require additional maintenance that I should make certain was done?

Any opinions welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

I've heard of Yanmar engines lasting for as much as 10,000 hours if well maintained and i have heard of people having them rebuilt at 6,500 but at 3,000 hours its a pretty good bet that its still got some life left in it. you could have a mechanic pull the injectors and do a compression test as well as sending in an oil sample but really thats the only tests that are worth much

I would personally rather not have a turbo for the simple reason that it complicates things, but really i don't think there is a problem with them and if you think about it, It pretty much adds free horsepower by pumping air into the engine 

Mitch


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I have that engine and it has worked flawlessly, I am 62-ys-old and I expect the engine to last longer than I do. It should be good for over 10,000 hours and I have not had any trouble with the turbo in 3500 hours.

Phil


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I have the 4JH2-UTE version. It now has 1000 hours on it and naturally all is good.

It had not been looked after by the previous owner, but engines are meant to be used!

As Mitch says - get it checked and all should be fine, with many years of good service expected


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Our 4JH-TE is still running strong with over 8,000 hours.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

Make sure you have adequate water separator and filters. Usually it's water and dirt that stop a diesel. I don't know about the 4JH-TE, but larger diesels need a few minutes cool down for the turbo if the engine has been working near full power.


----------



## dohenyboy (Aug 16, 2006)

join boatdiesel.com to get the best advice


----------

